
Mashable writes for pageviews. TechCrunch for drama. TNW writes for its readers. - benjlang
https://twitter.com/#!/benln/status/163697808489189376
======
benjlang
That's my opinion. I'm a huge fan of The Next Web for a reason. They're not
always chasing after pageviews or meddled in ridiculous drama. I want good
content, a nice design and an amazing team on the blog that I read, and that's
The Next Web...

